# Do these look like good clippers?



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am going to buy miller some clippers and so i was thinking of getting these

http://www.dog.com/item/wahl-pro-series-rechargeable-grooming-clipper/494200/

these

http://www.dog.com/item/wahl-5-in-1-stainless-steel-grooming-comb-set/496700/

and these

http://www.dog.com/item/wahl-competition-pet-clipper-blades/191437/
in #10

do these look ok, i dont want to spend to much money. thank you


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The way I chose my clippers were from the many many reviews. You want something that says it will cut like butter. Check out the www.amazon.com for dog clippers and and check out the most popular, and best reveiws. Buy clippers that are going to be compatible with the combs.

Depend upon how often you are going to be clipping, you want clipper with a good reputation and the clippers that are going to last a long time. Do your homework!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I have this Wahl trimmer.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Rechargeable clippers don't have that long of a life span. Pam is 100 percent corded now after a number of cordless ones biting the dust. Plastic snap on combs work fine. A number 50 blade is for shaving down to the skin for surgery. Pam mostly either uses a 10 blade or a 3 or 4 skip tooth. She also used some small trimming clippers for the bottoms of feet.


----------

